# home theater LED projector



## NickBose (Feb 15, 2010)

With the 2000 lumen plus Luminus LED, can home theater LED lit projector become reality in very near future? 

I will probably build a new home in few years time and I want my lounge room projector to be LED based as I predict I will use it alot, not only for movies

Note that the available LED projector(s) now is classified as data projector, not home theater.

http://vr-zone.com/articles/samsung-unveils-1-000-ansi-lumen-led-projector/8387.html


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 15, 2010)

I sure hope so, I would love to see them become a lot more practical.

I've been using a LED projector since May 2006 now. It's the Toshiba FF1 which puts out a whopping 23 lumens!

I originally bought it as a TV replacement, that's why I went for the LED beamer with the 10000 hour LED life.
I used it in that capacity until I bought a FullHD TV about a year later.

It's now sitting in my bedroom, connected to a small HTPC and an old stereo system, so I can watch movies in my bed.
It works perfectly because the bedroom is kept dark anyways.


Markus


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Feb 15, 2010)

Theres already some interest in DIY home projects. I'm sure off the shelf systems are well under way. http://www.lumenlab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=24619


----------



## NickBose (Feb 15, 2010)

I just read the review of the Toshiba FF1, quite interesting.
How is the brightness when you use in the dark room? Does it look dim?
Any other LED projector already in the market ? (not counting those portable low quality Chinese made ones)


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 15, 2010)

NickBose said:


> I just read the review of the Toshiba FF1, quite interesting.
> How is the brightness when you use in the dark room? Does it look dim?



The brightness if fine in a completely dark room. I'm using it projecting from the rear against a cloth screen. It's even better if you project from the front against a good screen.

I've used it for about a year in my living rooms where it wasn't always completely dark and there it struggles with very dark scenes/movies.

But you definitely can't beat the portability of this projector, it even came with a battery on which it can run about 3 hours.

Plus it can actually tailstand and I've used it that way to project on the ceiling of my bedroom.



NickBose said:


> Any other LED projector already in the market ? (not counting those portable low quality Chinese made ones)



Back then there was also a Samsung projector with pretty much the same specs (resolution and so on) and there's the newer Samsung P400 with 150 lumens: http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/...ors/SPP400BX/EN/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail


----------



## parawizard (Feb 17, 2010)

I am using the SST-90 in a LCD projector right now running at 7A. Soon to be 9A as soon as I get my 9A driver working. Its decently bright. As for commercial LG has the brightest XG300? At 300 ANSI lumens XGA with HDMI.


----------



## sybermyke (Sep 26, 2012)

parawizard said:


> I am using the SST-90 in a LCD projector right now running at 7A. Soon to be 9A as soon as I get my 9A driver working. Its decently bright. As for commercial LG has the brightest XG300? At 300 ANSI lumens XGA with HDMI.




Have you gotten this to work with 9A? I'm new here and I noticed your post. I have a 5 year old optoma hd70 DLP projector that I want to mod. I was considering SST-90 or the now discontinued CST-90 which can handle 13.5A! What type of driver would work for this? Would I use a computer power supply because of the high wattage required? I'm really interested in the idea of using these high power LEDs for projectors. I just havent seen them implemented in production projectors.


----------



## yliu (Sep 28, 2012)

I think you'll need one of those quad die luminous chips to achieve a decent brightness. Most of the light is lost before it even leaves the projector.


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet necro bump.

There's a reason why the standard lumenlabs project used a 400W MH bulb - something to do with the >90% light loss in the system. Even purpose-built projector setups experience significant light loss between the source and the business end.


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Oct 3, 2012)

sybermyke said:


> Have you gotten this to work with 9A? I'm new here and I noticed your post. I have a 5 year old optoma hd70 DLP projector that I want to mod. I was considering SST-90 or the now discontinued CST-90 which can handle 13.5A! What type of driver would work for this? Would I use a computer power supply because of the high wattage required? I'm really interested in the idea of using these high power LEDs for projectors. I just havent seen them implemented in production projectors.



Try googling Electrodacus, he did have a great thread on Lumenlabs but I'm afraid it's gone now. He has got a couple of useful videos posted on converting projectors to led. You need as close to a point source as possible AFAIK to get the best results but I'm sure an SST-90 would work to a degree. I'm using a Cree xm-l in my projector, it's running at approx 2.7 amps and is good enough to view in a room that's not completely dark and the colours are acceptable too


----------



## The_Driver (Oct 3, 2012)

Casio makes very bright Laser/LED hybrid Projectors. They use blue Laser diodes and red Luminus LEDs. Green light is created by directing the blue light through some sort of special optic/prism.
They have the same long lifetimes as Projectors with only leds, but they produce up to 4000 Lumens (pro model). Unfortunately they only offer XGA resolution (1024*768).


----------



## sybermyke (Oct 5, 2012)

Paul Baldwin said:


> Try googling Electrodacus, he did have a great thread on Lumenlabs but I'm afraid it's gone now. He has got a couple of useful videos posted on converting projectors to led. You need as close to a point source as possible AFAIK to get the best results but I'm sure an SST-90 would work to a degree. I'm using a Cree xm-l in my projector, it's running at approx 2.7 amps and is good enough to view in a room that's not completely dark and the colours are acceptable too



How good is the color and the black level? Is your projector lcd? I'm just wondering how I can get the best picture I would love to find a high end LED like cree or luminous. How is your picture quality? If I cant find something suitable I would just get another bulb... All the projects online seem to only use lcd I have DLP and it should work better if I can focus the light directly. My pj has a 12v trigger so I should be able to connect it to the powersupply so it turns on the same time as the pj.


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Oct 6, 2012)

It's a Panasonic PT-AE300E http://www.projectorpoint.co.uk/projectors/Panasonic_PT-AE300E.html Picture quality is good and I'm using it primarily as my pc monitor and watching the odd dvd on. The screen is only set to 40" but it will go bigger and still be ok in a room that's not completely dark.
I used the 6-18v 3000mA DX driver, XM-LT60 1000LM LED White Light Emitter with 18mm Base(2.9~3.5V) Glass Optics for Flashlights (28mm) 66mm*24mm 2~90-Degree 99% Transmittance Glass Optic. I used a power supply from a gutted mini-fridge to supply the led and a pc heatsink as cooling overkill.

SKU 13618
SKU 5297
SKU 54704
SKU 57779 

I'm afraid I can't tell you what it was like before the retrofit. I bought the projector off a friend with a blown bulb for £20.


----------

